# New Guitar Question



## trout chaser

I never played guitar and want to purchase one to learn on. I have narrowed it down to the les paul epiphone standard and the fender telecaster which both feel comfortable when I hold them. I plan on playing mostly country music with some rock. Which will better fit my needs? All comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

Teley


----------



## RedSurfer

It's hard to go wrong with a Telecaster. You can get a MIM and a small SS amp pretty cheap. I would also take lessons just starting out. Finding a _good_ teacher can be a chore though.


----------



## charliep

Check out Homespun tapes on the web. Tons of instructional dvd's. Great way to learn


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Biggest difference is the fingerboard lengths are longer on fenders, favoring those with bigger hands because the fret spacing is larger. Gibsons have a shorter scale length on the fretboard, closer fret spacing, making them harder to play with fat fingers/big hands, but easier for those with smaller hands. Fenders also have very distinct tones in their original configurations that you can't really duplicate with a Gibson. Tele's cluck and Strats are chimey, but Gibsons can growl.


----------



## Bruce J

Given more country than rock, you really can't go wrong with a Tele. You can pair it with a small modeling solid state amp like a Fender Mustang (probably a i or II for home use) and you can make just about any sound you want. These modeling amps can mimic a really clean sound like a Fender Twin to a distorted, heavy metal amp, and everything in between.

You can pay anywhere from about $275 to a few thousand for the guitar depending on where it's made (China, Mexico, US).

For learning - go the web. Two great sites are www.justinguitar.com and www.guitar-tricks.com.


----------



## pickn'fish

I'm mostly an acoustic guitar player but I see lots of country players playing Fenders. The Telecaster had that twang thang. Bill Kirchen, formerly of Commander Cody, wrote a terrific song called, "Hammer of the Honky Tonk Gods," all about the Telecaster. Check it out...


----------



## Rawpower

I would stay away from the MIM telecaster. The quality has been going down hill for years. I Have one that is falling apart little by little. So many companies are making Tele knock offs that have better quality. I would look towards a G&L. If you gotta have a fender, try one that is made in Japan. I have played several MIJ fenders and they play really good. The USA fenders are good but your gonna pay alot more. Just my 2 cents. Bill kirchens Plays a Tele that is made from Pine wood that is salvaged from old buildings in NYC. Really cool. 
http://www.glguitars.com/instruments/TributeSeries/guitars/ASAT_Special_new/index.asp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5Rfv0dQttM#t=287


----------



## BigBay420

PRS 245 SE best bang for your buck.


----------



## trout chaser

Thanks everyone


----------



## Troys2500HD

*Lessons....*

Just about any song you ever want to know how to play is on YouTube.....usually have to punch in "name of song" and cover........or, how to play.....


----------



## Dustoff

You can't go wrong with a Tele. It started it all when it comes to electric guitars.


----------



## RedSurfer

X2 on the Tele!


----------

